# paris cdg



## evanio (21 Apr 2013)

Going to Paris ,first time, . What is easiest way to get from airport cdg to city centre Eiffel Tower area


----------



## shesells (21 Apr 2013)

RER B from the Airport to St. Michel and change there to the RER C to Champs de Mars Tour Eiffel


----------



## markpb (21 Apr 2013)

It might be worth considering the [broken link removed]. I found it slightly faster than the RER even at rush hour because it's express (which RER definitely isn't) as well as being easier to carry my bags. It leaves you at Opera metro/Auber RER station station which means you'll need to transfer to the M9 metro to get to the Eiffel Tower which means it might not be convenient for you.


----------



## AgathaC (22 Apr 2013)

The Air France bus from CDG leaves you close to the Arc de Triomphe, found this very handy, as we were staying nearby.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (22 Apr 2013)

The Air France bus is probably a simpler option if you're not familiar with Paris ... http://www.lescarsairfrance.com/en.html - or Roissy Bus - [broken link removed] is also a simple option.


If you do take the train then the RER isn't the most pleasant experience (avoid the trains that stop on the way into down if you do take it as they're slower and stop in some of the less pleasant bits of Paris ! - Though it's not super easy to work out which trains stop and which don't) ... also I think buying a ticket for either of the bus services is simpler than buying a ticket at the RER Station (which is never as simple as it should be in my experience )


----------



## evanio (23 Apr 2013)

*pariscdg*

All options suggested while appreciated seem unsuitable for a first timer. Has anybody used taxis or pre booked shuttles?. Would appreciate any info regarding these in relation to cost and reliability.


----------



## Mongola (23 Apr 2013)

evanio said:


> All options suggested while appreciated seem unsuitable for a first timer. Has anybody used taxis or pre booked shuttles?. Would appreciate any info regarding these in relation to cost and reliability.



No better way for a first timer than immerse yourself in the delight that are the Parisian transport! All the options suggested above are easily accessible and clearly indicated. Navigating trains/metros is not that hard, overwhelming maybe if the first time but you get used to it very quickly.  The Air France buses are right outside the terminal.  The easier option is of course to simply grab a taxi!


----------



## putsch (23 Apr 2013)

Taxis are expensive - the journey is long and sometimes the traffic is at a standstill. I would always recommend the Aer France bus - follow the signs - you can't miss it and get Line 2 to the Arc de Triomphe. You can then stroll down the Champs Elysee from there - assuming you have no bag, if you do have one get a taxi from the Arc to your accommodation.

Bon chance.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (23 Apr 2013)

Taxis in from CDG are pretty expensive  - Taxis in Paris are generally quite expensive, CDG is quite a distance from the City Centre and the traffic is pretty bad as noted above so it's not the quick option generally .. there will be little (if any) change from €50 for a trip into town.

No experience of pre-booked shuttles .. don't know whether such a thing exists in Paris (I guess it does) 

Assuming the Air France bus or the Roissy Bus has a stop near your hotel that's a good option and perfectly suitable for "first timers"!


----------



## shesells (23 Apr 2013)

evanio said:


> All options suggested while appreciated seem unsuitable for a first timer. Has anybody used taxis or pre booked shuttles?. Would appreciate any info regarding these in relation to cost and reliability.



The Paris public transport system is well run and very simple to understand. 10 minutes research on the RER & Metro and you're sorted for your entire trip. All the info you need is here [broken link removed]


----------



## PMU (23 Apr 2013)

EvilDoctorK said:


> If you do take the train then the RER isn't the most pleasant experience (avoid the trains that stop on the way into down if you do take it as they're slower and stop in some of the less pleasant bits of Paris ! - Though it's not super easy to work out which trains stop and which don't) ... also I think buying a ticket for either of the bus services is simpler than buying a ticket at the RER Station (which is never as simple as it should be in my experience )


If you fly by Aer Lingus do you not land in Terminal 1 in which case you need to take the shuttle to Terminal 3/Roissypole to take the RER B train to Paris?


----------



## AgathaC (23 Apr 2013)

evanio said:


> All options suggested while appreciated seem unsuitable for a first timer. Has anybody used taxis or pre booked shuttles?. Would appreciate any info regarding these in relation to cost and reliability.



I was a first timer, and can definitely recommend the Air France bus option, easy to locate, and a good service. Our hotel was just off the Champs Élysées and was easy walking distance from the stop at the Arc de Triomphe.


----------



## amtc (24 Apr 2013)

make sure you get the right leg of the rer back...we ended up in some place where they were playing boules.....it splits half way down the track.


----------



## Bronte (24 Apr 2013)

evanio said:


> All options suggested while appreciated seem unsuitable for a first timer.


 
Not if you do your research. The Peripherique around Paris is horrendous and even inside Paris the traffic can be chaotic. Far better the public transport. The metro system is super, but it is large and if you've never used a proper metro system before (Dublin doesn't count) it can be daunting but not if you have planned your route in advance. I've both driven to and around Paris and used public transport and it's no contest, use public transport.

It's part of the experience of Paris. Even if you get lost so what, nothing bad is going to happen to you, you just go back the way. 

If you're going to the Eiffel Tower there can be long queues which can be avoided by booking the restaurant on top. Not sure of the price though but my OH liked it.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (24 Apr 2013)

PMU said:


> If you fly by Aer Lingus do you not land in Terminal 1 in which case you need to take the shuttle to Terminal 3/Roissypole to take the RER B train to Paris?



True ... Air France/Cityjet you go to T2 (2E I think these days) where you can walk to the RER station under the Sheraton Hotel at T2  ... Aer Lingus use the old "donut shaped" T1 and it's a shuttle bus to the RER  as you say.

Either way I always used to find buying a ticket for the RER a far from simple experience involving frustrating machines and lengthy slow queues and then when you do get it working out which train to get to avoid the stopping at all stations experience of the northern suburbs isn't as easy as it should be either  .. I've never found the RER experience a delightful introduction to Paris ... but having said that if you manage to get a non stop train and are going somewhere near an RER line B stop then it's definitely the fastest way (and cheapest too!)


----------



## markpb (24 Apr 2013)

amtc said:


> make sure you get the right leg of the rer back...we ended up in some place where they were playing boules.....it splits half way down the track.



Really? I've never seen an RER split.

It's a good point though - when you're going back, not all RER B trains stop at CDG. If you're at a main station like Gare du Nord or Châtelet – Les Halles, there'll be a platform sign showing which stations the next train will stop at. Make you sure board a train showing CDG.


----------



## evanio (26 Apr 2013)

*paris c dg*

Thanks for all contributions but all suggestions involve indirect routes and as my return flight is early am i feel they would not be suitable for a first timer. i have seen door to door shuttle advertised for 100 euro return for three persons which is not hugely more expensive than the other routes and much simpler.Wondered if any body had used any of these operators nad would welcome any feedback.


----------



## Mongola (26 Apr 2013)

It might also be worth contacting your hotel and ask if they have a shuttle service in place for airport collection/drop off. The last time I was there and stayed in the Opera area, I had contacted my hotel and for 70 euro or so I benefited from an airport collection and drop off: shared mini bus but saved me the hassle of the transports!


----------



## T McGibney (26 Apr 2013)

evanio said:


> Thanks for all contributions but all suggestions involve indirect routes and as my return flight is early am i feel they would not be suitable for a first timer. i have seen door to door shuttle advertised for 100 euro return for three persons which is not hugely more expensive than the other routes and much simpler.Wondered if any body had used any of these operators nad would welcome any feedback.



I would never use an airport shuttle bus anywhere again after taking 2.5 hours to get from JFK to midtown Manhattan in gridlocked road traffic.


----------



## oldnick (26 Apr 2013)

Any first time visitor travelling with one or two other people and with luggage who doesn't use a taxi is bonkers or really mean.

I've had masses of clients who've used many of the above methods and  the first-timers found them all confusing, tiring (especially with luggage). The saving over a taxi would be about 50 euros (sometimes less, sometimes more. assume taxi ca. €60).

That's 25 extra cost per person if two travelling, or 13 if three travelling-.

Would any first time couple (or more) really avoid that expense and choose metro, bus, shuttle over point-to-point taxi ?


----------



## markpb (26 Apr 2013)

Mongola said:


> The last time I was there and stayed in the Opera area, I had contacted my hotel and for 70 euro or so I benefited from an airport collection and drop off: shared mini bus but saved me the hassle of the transports!



Which is ironic because the Roissy bus starts at Opera, runs express to the airport and costs €10. If you were anywere else in Paris, I'd understand it 



oldnick said:


> Would any first time couple (or more) really avoid that expense and choose metro, bus, shuttle over point-to-point taxi ?



We regularly do. I think the only time I've ever taken a taxi over public transport was Orlando because it required two buses and we had a lot of luggage. We've managed to make our way from airports using metro systems in most European countries (including Athens with it's different alphabet). Partly I don't see it as any hassle (normally), I don't see the point in spending what is usually ten to fifteen times the price and partly because it familiarises us with a metro system we'll probably end up using anyway over the course of the holiday.


----------



## dereko1969 (26 Apr 2013)

Any sort of 5 minute research should make using the public transport in another city easy to handle. Cost is a factor but if you're going to be travelling around using public transport in the city you're visiting it's as well to prepare and use it from the get go. If you find it tricky getting a bus and a metro or 2 trains then I'd question how enjoyable you're going to find it travelling around the city itself for the rest of the holiday.


----------



## oldnick (26 Apr 2013)

People on this site are evidently more sophisticated and better travellers than most people. And certainly they like to skimp on a few euros !

If ,after a few hours trip from home to the airport,  and if you have never been to a large city before and you are two or three persons with luggage , then if getting to your hotel in half the time in comfort for an extra cost of €15 per person is too great a cost then I do confess surprise.

There are exceptions -  Athens metro directly goes to within a few hundred metres of 80% of Athens hotels, is much quicker than taking a taxi(and is signposted in Latin alphabet as well as Greek)


----------



## AgathaC (26 Apr 2013)

oldnick said:


> Any first time visitor travelling with one or two other people and with luggage who doesn't use a taxi is bonkers or really mean.




I am not sure which category I fall into, hopefully neither.  I used the Air France bus as a first timer and found it to be a very good, and straightforward method of transport. I sometimes contact a hotel before travelling to get their advice re transport from the airport. Alternatively, I do some research on Tripadvisor, and occasionally post a specific question there re the best method to use.


----------



## evanio (26 Apr 2013)

There are obviously diverse opinions regarding which mode of transport to use and I have used most of them in different cities but when I am on a return journey to an airport my main concern is reliability of the transport provider.When I arrive in Paris I dont really care where I end up as i am sure I can find where I am going eventually  but on my return to the airport the most important thing is that the transport gets me there on time.As regards cost the difference becomes less if there are a number of people travelling.So what I am looking for is info on reliable door to door transfer at a reasonable cost. Many thanks to all who have contributed .


----------



## Mongola (26 Apr 2013)

markpb said:


> Which is ironic because the Roissy bus starts at Opera, runs express to the airport and costs €10. If you were anywere else in Paris, I'd understand it
> 
> 
> Being a Parisian, I am aware of that. It is s very handy shuttle and would usually take it before catching a train from St Lazare if heading to the family home. I was attending a friend's birthday in the area and had booked a hotel for one night only and did not feel like being on the bus! I enjoyed the door to door service!


----------

